# Holding pieces together safely



## HMF (Mar 5, 2011)

If you needed to weld 2 pieces of cold rolled steel 1/4" x 1 1/2" into a 90 degree angle to weld them with a Craftsman dual range 230 amp welder. I don't have any kind of jig to hold the pieces together. How would you do it? 

Would you use your hand to hold them together? Push one piece against the other with a brick and tack it? Then would it hold enough to let me finish? Any suggestions on where to place the ground clamp?

The rods that came with the welder are 6011, 6013, 7018 and 8018
I have read 6011 is an easy rod to use would one of the other be better?

Thanks,

Nelson


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, for one thing, as welds cool, they shrink. If you want close to 90, then start wide and weld inside. It's a little guessing game, and bead size and temp will dictate the results, but it can be done. I use an old beat up mag base and tack it at the extremes of the joint, then bend it out about 3 degrees. Then weld it out. usually close enough. There are products on the market for this. Magnetic welder's squares.

On the rod, I try to use 7018 whenever possible. On 1/4", I'd use no larger than 1/8". But then, MIG is my tool of choice for in-shop welding.


----------



## reds (Mar 6, 2011)

There are specialty magnets available for welding steel. Supply houses sell them.

Here are some from Harbor Freight that should fit your needs.

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?category=&amp;q=welding+magnets


----------



## pappygdp (Mar 18, 2011)

No jig needed. Just clamp the pieces to a chunk of angle and take some of the 1/8 6011 and burn it in hot for the first pass and it you want to, cover it up with some 7018.


----------



## Ram48 (Mar 27, 2011)

You can make one of these like I did


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 4, 2011)

> author=Allthumbz link=topic=1229.msg5998#msg5998 date=1299340673   I have read 6011 is an easy rod to use would one of the other be better?
> Thanks,
> Nelson


Get some 7014 like 1/8" Easy to learn on...Bob


----------

